# OO 1.0.2 & BUllets

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit OpenOffice 1.0.2.

Ich habe OO per Source kompilieren lassen und irgendwie fehlen mir jetzt die Bullets. Die Nummerierung über Zahlen funktioniert ganz gut, aber ich sehe leider keine Bullets. Sie werden zwar gedruckt, aber nicht in der Schreibumgebung (also oowriter) angeziegt.

Ich habe einen Beitrag gefunden, der das selbe Problem im englischen Forum mit der älteren 1.0.1 Version behandelt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23387&highlight=openoffice+bullets

Ich habe auch einige Formatierungsfehler, wenn ich versuche ein MS Word 2000/XP zu bearbeiten. Liegt das generell an OpenOffice oder ist da was bei der Installation schief gelaufen??

Kann mir dazu wer helfen??

Niko

----------

## aardvark

Versuche mal diese:

http://melena.homeip.net/Files/OOfont.tar.gz

Es loest symboldarstellungsprobleme in viele faelle, sowie auch formulen editor.

Mach ein backup vom orginal datei in 

file:/opt/OpenOffice.org1.0.1/share/fonts/truetype

und tue diese mal rein. 

Bei mir klappts. 

(Die datei is tatsaechlich um die haelfte kleiner !)

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

soweit hat das funktioniert.

Ich sehe jetzt wieder die Bullets, aber Formatierungsprobleme von Word 2000/XP Dokumenten habe ich immer noch.

Es gibt (so wie es ausschaut) auch teilweise andere Bullets in Word als in OpenOffice.

Ich bin also schon wieder einen Schritt weiter,

Niko

----------

## aardvark

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> soweit hat das funktioniert.
> 
> Ich sehe jetzt wieder die Bullets, aber Formatierungsprobleme von Word 2000/XP Dokumenten habe ich immer noch.
> ...

 

Na ja, Auch niemand ahat gesgat dass es 100% kompatibel war....  :Smile: 

----------

